# Maggie has crossed the Rainbow Bridge



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I’m so sorry. Praying for God’s comfort for you.


----------



## A Golden to love (Mar 6, 2021)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry. They really take a piece of your heart. Both of my other Goldens died at age 12. It's always so hard to let them go but in a way it's a blessing you did not have to make the awful decision of when to let her go.


----------



## SoCal Pup (May 25, 2020)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Golden Glory (May 11, 2020)

Regwizard said:


> On February 21, I found my beloved Golden Maggie had died in her sleep. She was 12 years and 2 months old and had not been ill. She looked very peaceful -- I couldn't believe she was gone. Maggie followed me everywhere. If I got up to go to the kitchen she was right on my heels. I cannot imagine my life without her. May she rest in peace. Until we meet again.
> 
> Bonnie


Sorry about your loss! I hope this link helps you and everyone who discovers it!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

I am very sorry for your loss. Remember she will never truly be gone, she will always be right here, in your heart. 💖


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Maggie.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sudden loss is hard. I'm so sorry about Maggie.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

May your wonderful memories replace your grief. So very sorry.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## gingy (Sep 23, 2020)

Regwizard said:


> On February 21, I found my beloved Golden Maggie had died in her sleep. She was 12 years and 2 months old and had not been ill. She looked very peaceful -- I couldn't believe she was gone. Maggie followed me everywhere. If I got up to go to the kitchen she was right on my heels. I cannot imagine my life without her. May she rest in peace. Until we meet again.
> 
> Bonnie


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Della (Feb 4, 2021)

Regwizard said:


> On February 21, I found my beloved Golden Maggie had died in her sleep. She was 12 years and 2 months old and had not been ill. She looked very peaceful -- I couldn't believe she was gone. Maggie followed me everywhere. If I got up to go to the kitchen she was right on my heels. I cannot imagine my life without her. May she rest in peace. Until we meet again.
> 
> Bonnie


Bonnie,
I’m so sorry for you loss. I know this is a difficult time. My prayers are with you and Maggie.


----------



## Regwizard (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you all so much.


----------

